# How to Make Recycled Paper



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been making recycled paper lately and just thought I would share how to do it in case anyone is interested.

What you need:
-A tub
-A screen
-Paper
-A sponge
-Felt cut to the size of the screen

First things first, you are going to need some sort of a tub to hold a bunch of water. It needs to be some what big and deep, but not too crazy. Measure the bottom of your tub, and use those measurements to make a frame. Be sure the frame fits in. If you can find a house window screen that will fit, that is perfect, but if not, all I did was made a frame from scrap wood and stapled some screen to it (don't forget to pull it tight!).

Once thats done, tear all of the paper into small pieces (1" by 1" pieces or smaller). Soak for at least two hours. You can dye the paper with almost anything, but bleached paper doesn't take to color well. I have been using a little bit of acrylic paint as a dye, but leftover rit works too.

When the paper has soaked, blend it all up in a blender. Pour the paper pulp into your tub. It should be about one part pulp, three parts water.

Once you've got enough, take your screen and put it in the bottom of the tub, and pull up and out. Put a piece of felt over it and flip. Set it on an even surface. 

Take your sponge and sponge out the excess water through the screen. Once the sponge isn't absorbing very much, lift the screen off very slowly, and whal-lah. 

Leave it out to dry, and peel it off, and you have paper.


----------



## lilylove (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome, thanks heaps for that! I've been meaning to do it for ages... i met this guy at some markets in seattle when i was there that was making recycled paper dyed with lavender and putting flower seeds in them.... so you could write a wish or whatever and then plant it, and a flower would grow. Did it and it was so exciting when the plant popped up. But didnt know what seeds were in them, and australia has pretty delicate ecosystems, so want to make some with native plants. and now i can! yay, thanks!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 3, 2008)

Your welcome, I'm glad you will find this useful. The seeds in paper sound like a really cool thing.


----------



## loam (Jan 3, 2008)

i've made paper with pocket lint in the same sort of way.


----------

